

Simple tf-idf in 30 lines of Idiomatic Clojure - ithayer
http://thecomputersarewinning.com/post/simple-tfidf-in-clojure

======
unwind
Apparently, everyone knows that tf-idf stands for "term frequency-inverse
document frequency". I had no idea, and the article didn't have time to
include a link to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tf%E2%80%93idf> or even type
out the acronym.

------
mduerksen
Two remarks:

1\. Don't 'earmuff' your stopwords, since you don't intend them to be rebound.
An according guideline can be found here:
[http://dev.clojure.org/display/design/Library+Coding+Standar...](http://dev.clojure.org/display/design/Library+Coding+Standards)

2\. You could replace _(remove nil? (map db (tokenize raw-text)))_ with _(keep
db (tokenize raw-text))_

~~~
ithayer
Thanks!

